# What TV shows does your dog watch?



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

Murphy stops whatever he is doing to watch animated cartoons


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie enjoying watching agility on TV.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Field trial events and training videos are the favorites. 
Trail cam videos on YouTube are fun but some of the animals anger Jake, mostly the ones running toward the camera.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

I wish I could get Windsor to watch AKC TV, so that he could learn by watching. He mostly finds it boring. His favorite thing to watch is tennis, and after that, anything with a ball (baseball and football). He's such a sports junkie.


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> I wish I could get Windsor to watch AKC TV, so that he could learn by watching.


Exactly. I tried to make Murphy watch various dog competitions on YouTube, and he is completely disinterested. Tennis is a funny though - I can see how that appeals to Windsor! 

@mods - why is there an 2nd imposter photo of Fawn appended to my OP? That is not mine..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I watch a lot of sports, my girl will watch some of the games.
She seems to like Basketball better than Football.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan enjoys dogs and animals on television. He just sits and watches. He loves when I show him agility and other competition stuff -- like he definitely recognizes it. 

Luke loved golf. He got that from my husband. lol

Abby, my Cavalier, acts like a little psycho when she sees dogs or other animals on television. She doesn't for CGI dogs -- she, apparently, knows they aren't real. On a funny note, when she starts barking at dogs on tv and runs up right below the television, Logan trots over and blocks her trying to get her to stop. I say, "Abby, get on the couch!" and she does and stops, but I have not been able to stop her from being a little psycho when she initially sees them. It's her only bad habit, and she's six, so....


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Birds, any kind, parrots seem to fascinate her, and when I say look there are birdies, she will come running to look


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Like others have mentioned, competitive dog events on TV.
Agility is televised a lot and it always brings them running into the room with the TV.
Rapt attention from both of them. They both love doing agility and def recognize the fun !


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Dug Days on Disney Plus....she legit will stop whatever shes doing and watch that dog lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My girl has a very strong prey drive, hope she doesn't see any animals on TV or I may need to get this credit card.


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

Murphy watches TV peacefully, but one TV character particular (shown left in the photo) sets him off bizarrely.

He growls loudly at the TV, sniffs the back of the TV, and becomes really agitated trying to find a way to get at the character. He instantly calms down when they are off screen, and then is instantly agitated when they are back on screen! Why?


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I had the same reaction when I pulled up your post.......I started grumbling and sniffing at the back of my phone.......


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Perhaps he thinks they are toys for him ? Look pretty chewy to me 

We watched the AKC National championship last night, Addy actually sat up, so she could see better, I am saving the recording, I think we could both watch it again


----------



## StanleyMum (Dec 27, 2020)

Ted is a huge animal crossing fan


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Percy will pretty much watch anything that is on TV, but for whatever reason, he’s always loved Fresh Prince of Bell Air 😂😂 I have videos of him since he was little of him watching it with me 😂


----------



## Magdalena81 (10 mo ago)

Our Cooper loves Survivor!

He is a binge-watcher!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I had to pull this thread back up because I was amused by Murphy watching a Hallmark movie with my girls last night......















My daughter had come home after finishing exams on Wednesday and he was sitting on the edge of the couch beside her...


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Ginger “watches” whatever we watch showing no particular preference.


----------



## Rain438 (11 mo ago)

I turned on Pup Academy for him the other day and he liked the golden puppy but got so upset by the husky we had to turn it off. 😂


----------

